# Top Bunk Chest



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

The only thing we use the forward bunk on our 23RS for it to pile / store stuff on... So we went to IKEA and bought a chest of drawers that would fit on the top bunk. It is kind of tricky to get stuff in the top drawers but we just use those for stuff we only occasionally use. The bottom drawers you can access without much difficulty. The drawers are self closing which will keep them shut while going down the road. Notice the 600 watt pure sine inverter for the solar panels mounted to the top.


----------



## Amn385 (Oct 27, 2014)

Paul said:


> The only thing we use the forward bunk on our 23RS for it to pile / store stuff on... So we went to IKEA and bought a chest of drawers that would fit on the top bunk. It is kind of tricky to get stuff in the top drawers but we just use those for stuff we only occasionally use. The bottom drawers you can access without much difficulty. The drawers are self closing which will keep them shut while going down the road. Notice the 600 watt pure sine inverter for the solar panels mounted to the top.


Nice! Great idea.


----------



## Airneil (Dec 4, 2014)

What we did was get four plastic totes. They fit nicely, and since they are clear plastic, we can see what's in them.

-Russ


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

I want to do something like that but on my bottom bunk. Remove it completely and built something in there or put some totes in for more storage. Could always put it back to stock before selling. Would really like the newer 268 RL instead but this will have to do until we find one.


----------

